# Pipe holder for inside car/truck: ideas?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I do most of my pipe smoking on the way to work. There's not enough time to smoke a full bowl, or even a full flake, but I still like to pack my bowl full, smoke what I have time for, let it burn out, re-light the next day, until I smoke it all down.

Problem: I don't really have anywhere to put the pipe that is secure. I can't use my ashtray because it's taken for other stuff. Right now I'm wedging it between the vents in my air vent on the dash, but it almost slipped out the other day, which would have made a real mess on the passenger seat.

I was thinking of making something myself out of either wood or metal, but was wondering if anyone knew of something (either for sale or household item) that works good.

??


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I use the cup holder with a rag stuffed in it. Not super safe, but i am sure you could find something similar that is more fireproof.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Or pick up a Savinelli Tortuga:

Savinelli Tortuga Pipe Series


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

The BowSprit | The Pipe Tray - pipe holder

I have thought about trying one of these a few times but never pulled the trigger. I do not have any affiliation to the site I just found it once while looking for ideas.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You can pick up a Cigar Minder and clip the stem into it. 









There is also a wood version called the Grip Clip but it uses rubber bands instead of springs and I have no idea it would be strong enough.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have one of these, I really like it...best for straight pipes though. Pipe Furniture Pipe Rest for Car Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nachman said:


> I use the cup holder with a rag stuffed in it. Not super safe, but i am sure you could find something similar that is more fireproof.


Yeah +1
Thats what I do, but I use a (leather) glove, palm up - place over cup holder hole and push down a little. Cups the pipe bowl perfectly, and pipe cleaners stuck between the fingers adds a nice touch


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Poneill272 said:


> I have one of these, I really like it...best for straight pipes though. Pipe Furniture Pipe Rest for Car Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


I like this! Wish it was better for bent pipes.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I use a graybow pipe and just throw it in the ashtray(which yours is occupied). It has a lot of character now. they sell the sandbag holders on smokingpipes which would seem to work.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Poneill272 said:


> I have one of these, I really like it...best for straight pipes though. Pipe Furniture Pipe Rest for Car Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


I bought one of those. It worked fine for a couple of days.
The heat in the car melted the glue and it won't stick.
I'm gonna attach it somewhere, somehow, but I haven't decided where.
I'd just screw it to the console, but I don't wanna make holes.


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

I had one o' these 20 or 25 years ago, and it weathered the dashboard sun for at least 10, then sold the Chevy truck (it retired very nicely to Mexico, where I was told it would be treated like a Cadillac).[ The tape did come loose after a few years, but some 3M tape from the hardware fixed it. That was back THEN. I recently bought some new 3M double stick tape and holy s**t- The new stuff could be used on the space shuttle. It's what they use on car exterior for badges and nameplates. I know because I de-badge all my vehicles with a fishing line garrote. So's before you drill any holes, just try the new tape. If you ever want it off, a heat gun or solvent works. I wonder if the new owners are pipe smokers....

-Gene.
QUOTE=Hermit;3487560]I bought one of those. It worked fine for a couple of days.
The heat in the car melted the glue and it won't stick.
I'm gonna attach it somewhere, somehow, but I haven't decided where.
I'd just screw it to the console, but I don't wanna make holes.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

"I use the cup holder with a rag stuffed in it. Not super safe, but i am sure you could find something similar that is more fireproof."


Got to agree with you, Ive wasted a lot of money looking for that perfect holder and nothing works better than what you've mentioned. Especially for bents of which I smoke the most of.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

One American said:


> I recently bought some *new 3M double stick tape* and holy s**t- The new stuff could be used on the space shuttle. It's what they use on car exterior for badges and nameplates. I know because I de-badge all my vehicles with a fishing line garrote. So's before you drill any holes, just try the new tape. If you ever want it off, a heat gun or solvent works. I wonder if the new owners are pipe smokers....


I'm gonna try that, thanks.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Or pick up a Savinelli Tortuga:
> 
> Savinelli Tortuga Pipe Series


That's not a bad idea. I could turn a piece of wood to the right size to fit the pipe I use in the truck... I'd still like to use some sort of holder that clips on to one of the air vents maybe though.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> The BowSprit | The Pipe Tray - pipe holder
> 
> I have thought about trying one of these a few times but never pulled the trigger. I do not have any affiliation to the site I just found it once while looking for ideas.


A very good idea indeed. Unfortunately I have no cupholder/ashtray spaces available.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> You can pick up a Cigar Minder and clip the stem into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is more along the lines of what I was looking for. Thanks! I'll do some more research on it.


----------

